# Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Ausgabe März


*Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..​*Vor der Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg hatten wir ja dem damaligen SPD-Landesvorsitzenden Nils Schmid - heute Finanzminister - und der SPD-Landtagsfraktion den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis verliehen.

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Da sie sich nach der Wahl dafür einsetzen wollten, das unsinnige und restriktive Landesfischereigesetz in B-W zu reformieren - und das ausnahmsweise auch mal im Sinne der Angler.

Während die Fischereiverbände des VDSF in Baden-Württemberg immer noch nichts unternehmen, um ein vernünftiges Fischereigesetz ohne Restriktionen zu erreichen, ist da die Politik - zumindest teilweise - schon weiter.

Wobei es nicht leicht ist, in einer von den Grünen geführten Regierung einen vernünftigen Rahmen für verantwortungsbewusste Angler durchzusetzen.

Die Grünen müssen da eben Rücksicht nehmen auf ihre Klientel - und dazu gehören eben auch im Besonderen die Verbände der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie.

Dennoch soll laut Hörensagen auch bei den Grünen inzwischen angekommen sein, dass speziell das Gesetz in Baden-Württemberg viel Unfug enthält.

Man kann eben etwas für Angler tun oder weiter die Angler außer Landes treiben wie heutzutage.

Wenn auf der baden-württembergischen Rheinseite das Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten ist, fährt eben der Angler über die Brücke nach Frankreich und kauft sich dort seine Angelkarte um im gleichen Fluß - nur auf der anderen Seite  - dann ganz legal nachts auch angeln zu können.

Die jetzige Minireform sollte aber ja nur dazu dienen, EU-Recht im Land umzusetzen.

Aber auch dazu hat man wieder von den VDSF-Verbänden im Land natürlich nichts zielführendes gehört.

Das wird wohl auch so bei er für nächstes Jahr geplanten großen Novelle so sein..

Wir werden es uns jedenfalls vorbehalten, den an die SPD-Fraktion verliehenen Ehrenpreis auch wieder zurückzuholen, wenn sich die SPD da nicht an da uns gegenüber gegebene Wahlversprechen an die Angler in Baden-Württemberg halten sollte.


Untenstehend die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage, was die SPD bisher getan hatte in dieser Sache:



			
				SPD-Baden-Württemberg schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> zu Ihrer Anfrage kann ich Ihnen heute konkretere Auskunft geben, aber leider keine positive Antwort.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kxxxkfxx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Hier eine Stellungsnahme der Grünen zu diesem Thema:
http://www.grillsportverein.de/foru...erbot-bawue-landtagswahlen-2011-a-138611.html

Zitat:
"_Aus unserer Sicht (von Bündnis90/Die Grünen) sprechen gegen eine völlige Freigabe des Angelns zur Nachtzeit zahlreiche Gründe. Vor allem erachten wir eine Ruhezeit für die Lebewelt an den Gewässern als erforderlich und es ist zu befürchten, dass es bei durchgehendem nächtlichen Angelbetrieb zu größeren Schädigungen der Lebensstätten und Lebensgemeinschaften der ökologisch besonders sensiblen Uferzonen käme, es würden insbesondere Störungen der heimischen Tierwelt zunehmen. Tierarten am Gewässer (z.B. Schlaf- und Rastplätze von Vögeln, also ausdrücklich nicht nur zur Brutzeit) sollten nachts bei Wegfall des Nachtangelverbots nicht unvermeidlichen Störungen ausgesetzt sein.Die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots lehnen wir daher ab.Das Angeln ist nach der FischVO sowieso recht großzügig gerregelt: von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist es zulässig. Damit beträgt die generell zulässige Angelzeit selbst an den kürzesten Tagen im Jahr mehr als zehn und im Sommer bis zu 18 Stunden. Für das Angeln auf die nachtaktivenArten __Aal__ und __Wels__ besteht eine Sonderregelung, dieses ist je nach Tageslänge mindestens 17 und bis zu über 20 Stunden erlaubt.Auch der Landesfischereiverband, der Landesnaturschutzverband sowie der Landesfischereibeirat und der Landesbeirat für Tierschutz haben sich deshalb dafür ausgesprochen, die bestehende Regelung beizubehalten."_

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Eher fällt der  Mond vom Himmel, als dass eine Grünen-geführte Regierung Nachtangelverbote aufhebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Da hättest Du bei uns im Magazin auch was gefunden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Und wenn die SPD ihr Wahlversprechen bricht, werden wir den Ehrenpreis halt wieder  abholen - auch wieder mit Kamera und dann aber auch mit weiteren Medien...

Man muss es halt als Angler selber machen, wenn einen die Sportfischerverbände im Stich lassen..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Kann mir jemand das Ergebnis folgender Abstimmung erklären:

http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite711.htm

Zitat:
"Das Ergebnis lautet: 23 % der Vereinsvorsitzenden waren für eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes. *20 % stimmten für die Beibehaltung*. 57 % der Vereinsvorsitzenden äußerten sich nicht dazu."

Was trieb fast die Hälfte der an der Abstimmung teilnehmenden Vereine dazu, gegen die Abschaffung zu stimmen?

In diversen Foren wird behauptet, bei Wegfall des Nachtangelverbots gingen in signifikantem Maße Angelgewässer verloren, weil Naturschützer diese dann für das Angeln sperren ließen. Ist da was dran?

Und warum reagierten 57% der Vereine nicht, wenn das Thema deren Mitgliedern wichtig ist? Wussten die Angler in BW überhaupt von der Abstimmung? Und wenn ja: Warum haben die keine Teilnahme ihrer Vereine eingefordert? 

Ich habe den Verdacht, die Positionen sind schon auf Vereins-Ebene weniger homogen, als sie scheinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Es gilt halt, was die Mehrheit unter der Minderheit der organisierten Sportfischer will, auch wenn dann richtige Angler drunter leiden müssen.

Und warum die organisierten Sportfischer mehrheitlich für solchen Unfug sind, erschliesst sich mir persönlich nicht nur nicht in diesem Beispiel...


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Was meinste wohl, welcher vereinsvorsitzende Rentner mit viel Zeit tagsüber dafür stimmt, dass die berufstätigen Vereinsmitglieder ihm nachts die mühsam gesetzten Karpfen aus seinem Vereinsweiher rausangeln, die er tagsüber einfach nicht fängt???

Und das ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, wie solche Beantwortungen zustande kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*



> In diversen Foren wird behauptet, bei Wegfall des Nachtangelverbots gingen in signifikantem Maße Angelgewässer verloren, weil Naturschützer diese dann für das Angeln sperren ließen. Ist da was dran?


Kompletter Unfug - die können das vielleicht versuchen - aber kein Naturschützer kann selber irgendwas sperren.

Siehe dazu das Interview mit Herrn Schmid:
Dann müssen diese Gewässer nicht nur für Angler gesperrt werden, dann darf auch kein Naturschützer, Vogelspanner, Spaziergänger oder sonst einer da ran, wenns aus Naturschutzgründen gesperrt werden würde..

Dumme Panikmache, welche da die Sportfischerverbände wieder mal gegen die Interessen der richtigen Angler betreiben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Hab die OT-Beiträge ums richtige Forum gelöscht..


----------



## Lucioperca17 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

hi,

ich hoffe das gehört hier rein und darf ich auch so zitieren!? (aktueller Zeitungsartikel einer regionalzeitung)

[edit by Admin]


----------



## ulli1958m (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> In Südbaden etwa haben sich die Fischereivereine 2013 mehrheitlich für den Erhalt der Nachtruhe ausgesprochen.


....oh man....na super Angler gegen Angler #q
ich glaub der frühe Wurm fängt irgendwann den Vogel #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*



> ich hoffe das gehört hier rein und darf ich auch so zitieren!? (aktueller Zeitungsartikel einer regionalzeitung)


NEin, es ist kein wörtliches zitieren erlaubt,.
Zusammenfassen ja, wörtlich zitieren nein.

oder einfach verlinken:
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...tikel,-Verbot-bleibt-Verbot-_arid,292072.html


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (16. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

http://www.vfg-bw.org/Mitgliederbefragung_Nachtangelverbot.htm


----------



## labralehn (16. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Was mich hier massiv stört sind folgende Aussagen, nachzulesen auf der Seite http://www.vfg-bw.org/Mitgliederbefragung_Nachtangelverbot.htm




> In anderen Bundesländern in Deutschland gibt es *kein Nachtangelverbot*. Dortige Nachteile sind nicht bekannt.


Doch im Saarland gibt es Nachtangelverbot - 6 setzen




> Fischereirechtsinhaber  sollen auch in Baden-Württemberg in eigener Verantwortung örtliche  Regelungen zur *tageszeitlichen Ausübung* der Angelfischerei treffen  können, so wie in allen anderen Bundesländern in Deutschland auch.


_"Fischereirechtsinhaber  sollen auch in Baden-Württemberg in eigener Verantwortung örtliche  Regelungen zur *tageszeitlichen unabhängigen Ausübung* der Angelfischerei treffen  können, so wie in *einigen* anderen Bundesländern in Deutschland auch."_


Nachtangelverbot Saarland besteht nach wie vor, daher nur in einigen anderen Bundesländern und nicht in allen anderen Bundesländern.
Das Nachtangelverbot des Saarlandes betrifft hier nämlich insbesondere auch das Grenzgewässer der Mosel (Saarland, Rheinlandpfalz und Luxemburg)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Und in Duisburg soll das Nachtangelverbot vom Verpächter (Stadt) in die Pachtverträge rein..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

Es wird immer elender..

Und dass die I..... der Verbände JETZT handeln, bei grüner Regierung, und vormals unter CDU/FDP, die das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollten GEGEN die Abschaffung angingen undAngler diskreditierten, das zeigt welche saud... und rückgratlosen I........ das sind............

Das war damals das Schreiben der Verbände an die Regierung:


Hauslaigner schrieb:


> Maßnahmenkatalog zum Bürokratieabbau
> 
> siehe auch Schreiben vom 12.11.03 an den Ministerpräsidenten
> 
> ...


----------



## Smanhu (17. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Alleine dafür sollte man den ersten Stein werfen:

"Ein weiteres Problem ist die Gefahr der Fischwilderei. Bei allgemeiner Zulassung der Nachtfischerei wäre eine wirksame Fischereiaufsicht nicht mehr möglich, den Aufsichtspersonen auch gar nicht zuzumuten. Die Aufhebung des Verbots würde also zu einer Gefährdung der Fischbestände führen. Nach unserer Auffassung würde somit die Zulassung der Angelfischerei zur Nachtzeit gegen Grundsätze des Natur- und Tierschutzes verstoßen und die Fischbestände gefährden. Eine Aufhebung lehnen wir als Vertreter der Fischerei und als anerkannter Naturschutzverband deshalb entschieden ab. Sie würde dem Anspruch der Angelfischer als Naturschützer nicht gerecht, sondern ihr einen schlechten Ruf einbringen und ihr ungleich mehr schaden als sie einzelnen Interessenten nützen könnte."

Was diese Helden damals verzapft haben, wird nicht wieder gut zu machen sein.


----------



## Sharpo (17. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Alleine dafür sollte man den ersten Stein werfen:
> 
> "Ein weiteres Problem ist die Gefahr der Fischwilderei. Bei allgemeiner Zulassung der Nachtfischerei wäre eine wirksame Fischereiaufsicht nicht mehr möglich, den Aufsichtspersonen auch gar nicht zuzumuten. Die Aufhebung des Verbots würde also zu einer Gefährdung der Fischbestände führen. Nach unserer Auffassung würde somit die Zulassung der Angelfischerei zur Nachtzeit gegen Grundsätze des Natur- und Tierschutzes verstoßen und die Fischbestände gefährden. Eine Aufhebung lehnen wir als Vertreter der Fischerei und als anerkannter Naturschutzverband deshalb entschieden ab. Sie würde dem Anspruch der Angelfischer als Naturschützer nicht gerecht, sondern ihr einen schlechten Ruf einbringen und ihr ungleich mehr schaden als sie einzelnen Interessenten nützen könnte."
> 
> Was diese Helden damals verzapft haben, wird nicht wieder gut zu machen sein.



Die übliche Meinung: Ein Verbot schliesst Kontrollen aus.


----------



## Smanhu (17. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

Ich finds noch viel trauriger, dass es genügend Vollhonks gibt, die diesen Müll den die da verzapfen und teils ja auch heute noch propagandieren, auch noch glauben UND das für richtig empfinden.
Dummheit ist grenzenlos. Mehr fällt man zu diesem Mist nicht mehr ein!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (17. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

ja, ja ich kenn das: Weil die Kontrolleure sich nachs nicht kontrollieren trauen, deswegen Nachtangelverbot "
Da halten sich sicher alle gesetzestreuen Schwarzfischer daran ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*



> Ich finds noch viel trauriger, dass es genügend Vollhonks gibt, die  diesen Müll den die da verzapfen und teils ja auch heute noch  propagandieren, auch noch glauben UND das für richtig empfinden.
> Dummheit ist grenzenlos.


Aber hallo. Und das kommt hier beileibe nicht nur von verknöcherten Geriatrikern - da gibts genügend deutlich Jüngere, die auch weiterhin begeistert in dieses komplettbescheuerte Horn tuten.

Hirne aus Granit sind altersunabhängig. Insofern wirds hier in BW wohl kaum mal zu einer "Revolution der Jungen Wilden" kommen - da ist bereits genug hängengebliebenes Betongedankengut in jüngeren Generationen implantiert worden, um für entsprechend ideologisch korrekten Nachwuchs zu sorgen. 

Ähnelt z. T. schon fast einer Gehirnwäsche im Sektenstil - unglaublich, wie da mitunter völlig unreflektierte Pauschalsprüche heruntergebetet und als 100 % unfehlbar wahr verkauft werden. Gegenargumentation völlig zwecklos, die wird nicht mal angehört.

Da verfügt ja ne Voliere voller verhätschelter Papageien noch über ein größeres eigenständiges Reflexionsvermögen.

Der vollverklemmte, stierdenkende Monsterbrückenpfeiler im Hintern ist hier einfach ne üble Volkskrankheit. Da reicht der Horizont grade mal bis vors eigene Garagentor.


----------



## Knispel (17. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*



> Das Verbot der Angelfischerei zur Nachtzeit ergibt sich zwingend aus dem  Schutz der in und am Wasser lebenden Tier- und Pflanzenwelt und aus der  nicht notwendigen Beeinträchtigung ihrer Lebensgemeinschaften und  Lebensstätten (Art. 20a GG, Art. 3a und 3b LV, § 13 Abs. 1). Abgesehen  davon, dass dieses Verbot zu keinen fühlbaren Einschränkungen der  Angelfischerei führt (die zulässige Angelzeit beträgt selbst an den  kürzesten Tagen im Jahr mehr als 10 und im Sommer bis zu 18 Stunden) und  aus hegerischen Gründen damit die Angelfischerei zur Nachtzeit nicht  notwendig ist, muss bedacht werden, dass der Aufenthalt der Angler am  Gewässer zur Nachtzeit sowohl die notwendige Nachtruhe der Fische als  auch der am Wasser lebenden Tierwelt (z. B. Vögel, Kleinsäuger)  gravierend stört. Durch das Betreten der Ufer mit oder ohne Beleuchtung  wird die Pflanzenwelt stark gefährdet; erhebliche Schäden gerade an den  ökologisch besonders sensiblen Gewässerrandstreifen (§ 1a WHG; § 2 Abs. 1  Nr. 4, § 30 Abs. 1 Nr.1 BNatSchG; § 68b WG; § 24b NatSchG) sind zu  erwarten. Selbst bei umsichtigen Verhalten, das keineswegs immer  gewährleistet ist, werden bei Nacht unter fehlender oder nur geringer  Beleuchtung „Fehltritte“ mit großen Folgen nicht nur selten vorkommen.  Geräusche und Erschütterungen ergänzen dies.


Richtig so, denn stören mich wenigstens keine Angler bzw. ich brauche auf diese keine Rücksicht zunehmen, wenn ich Nachts an den Ufern die Libellenarten suche, die gerade zu dieser Tageszeit ihren Exuvien endsteigen, um sie zu fotografieren, denn das ist ja gestattet.
In meinen Augen Lächerliches Verbot und noch lächerligere Begründung. Ich werde das dieses Jahr beim Besuch meiner B-W Verwandschaft einmal ausprobieren, mal sehen was passiert ?


----------



## maniana (18. März 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: Noch gibt die SPD nicht auf..*

machts doch anders wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, angelt und kauft in einem Bundesland ein in dem es KEIN Nachtangelverbot gibt.
Ich wohne in BW, und bin in Bayern in 2 Angelvereinen, wohlgemerkt in Bayern; und Geld wird in BW fürs Angeln definitv keins ausgegeben, da ists mit dem Angeln in Bayern einfach zu schön... :q


----------

